# Is it okay for 6 month old to play 5-10 minutes of fetch and tug per day?



## adrenaline681 (Dec 15, 2019)

Living in the city I don't really have many options to get my dog a bit tired, so most days we take him to the park and we play fetch with him (mixed with some tug) during 5-10 minutes. 
I know that young puppies should not exercise for too long but is it okay to play fetch and tug for a short period? He is a very passionate, energetic and explosive dog when he plays. Just hoping this little amount of exercise is not too much for him.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Absolutely not! I'd suggest doubling that time!


----------



## adrenaline681 (Dec 15, 2019)

tim_s_adams said:


> Absolutely not! I'd suggest doubling that time!


The only thing that worries me is the way he starts and stops very abruptly when he plays fetch. Hopefully because its a short period of play it will not be harmful for him.


----------



## Blu_and_Redd (Oct 7, 2019)

6 months old isn't so little anymore. GSD's have a ton of energy and 5 - 10 minutes of fetch & tug isn't gonna cut it. They are very agile, too. Starting and stopping abruptly isn't going to harm him. My Blu is 9 months old and she jumps on and off the couch as fast and as limber as my cat!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

adrenaline681 said:


> The only thing that worries me is the way he starts and stops very abruptly when he plays fetch. Hopefully because its a short period of play it will not be harmful for him.


I agree! They grow so fast! Double that time. Just ensure you let him win every now and then! 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Oh ya, and I if I remember right I started flirt sticking with mine at 8-9 months. Such great energy output for them. Just Google or YouTube 'flirt stick dogs'. You can easily create your own! He will love it!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CindyFlaye (Apr 1, 2020)

I'd play with him for as long as I want, he's 6 months, it's not that young at this point. Maybe I'm wrong, but I didn't treat mine any differently.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

adrenaline681 said:


> The only thing that worries me is the way he starts and stops very abruptly when he plays fetch. Hopefully because its a short period of play it will not be harmful for him.


Actually, hard stopping CAN cause an issue, you’re right to be concerned about that. They can easily blow a shoulder, tear something, screw up their paw, roll themselves and hurt their backs, etc. I have a friend whose dog blew an ACL from fetching and turning too hard after the ball.

What you can do is teach impulse control - it’s good to have anyway! - and make him hold a sit/stay while you throw the ball. Then you release him and he has to find it again. It’s a good mental game as well as physical.


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

I played fetch with my pup from about 6 months. I didn't have a set time limit, but instead watched for any sign of tiredness. As soon as he came back a little slower than usual, I put the ball away. Our routine was a decent walk around the park off leash as a warm up, then retrieve with a chuck-it, then a walk around as cool down for about 20 minutes.

The good thing about the chuck-it, is that you get a longer run per retrieve. For me the ball travels at least twice as far as I can throw it. More running with fewer stops/starts for a given amount of exercise.


----------

